# Cost of various relabelling methods?



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

I know it varies depending on quantity, but what I'm curious about is what is the cheapest and what is the best labeling method. for example, is using a sewn in tag twice the cost of printing a label or are they similar in cost on average? is there a better method? what is the most professional in your opinion? I want to do it right.


----------



## Maryiscontary (Jan 13, 2014)

Good question. Now, just a disclaimer, when you do a very low volume, the costs will be much, much higher, and the different method costs distorted as to what is cheaper. 

First, do you have cheap access to sewing services, or do it yourself? If not, I would go with some sort of iron on. The price is more expensive per piece, but for small quantities it might be the best method, so you save labor costs.

Ok, the second is which type of iron on (or heat press). Of you have with your relabeled garment a heat transferred label imprinted on the neck, you will want to have some sort of cloth iron on label to cover it up. If not, you can cut the current labels out, and use your own iron on transfer label. 

Be careful, the iron on transfers can get messed up during the ironing process if you are not super careful. 

Does this help?


----------



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry, I didnt get an email notification about your reply. I have a sewing machine, so I was thinking about going with a tag that i can just sew in. I have been looking at some sites and there are all kinds of different tags. Im not sure what one to get. I want it to be small and soft, pretty much the same as the american apparel tags that come on their shirts. Are they satin? are they damask? do i go with woven or printed? 

This is the link to the site i may use 
Damask Labels : Clothing Woven Apparel Garment cloth tags


----------

